

Chalkdust, a mathematics magazine published by students at UCL - Erikun
http://chalkdustmagazine.com/

======
CapitalistCartr
It's useful to explain acronyms not likely known by the wider audience, such
as UCL (University College London). It took me a bit to figure that out.

~~~
sizzzzlerz
Same here. University of California, Lompoc? Livermore?

~~~
paulhart
University of Central Lancashire (not).

------
mebassett
UCL maths students do a lot of good (outreach?) work. Also check out
[https://www.facebook.com/uclmaths](https://www.facebook.com/uclmaths) for
undergrad-level maths talks.

